# New ENFP here...



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone! :happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Personality Cafe. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

YAY ENFP in the house!!!:crazy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks StarryNights. I'm just as enthusiastic!!! roud:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

welcome :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome fellow horsey-avatared person. I hope you enjoy your stay (P.S. I have cookies)


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome! :happy:


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey fellow ENFP, welcome to personality cafe! Enjoy your stay! :laughing:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome!. I hope your stay is a good one.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, Closet Extrovert.
Enjoy your browses.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, Everyone! roud:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay for another ENFP  The world could always use more.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Legendre (Mar 22, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Hey everyone! :happy:


ENFP huh? Now you should be interesting :wink:


----------

